# We Shall Fight...



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

*Recruitment*

Ok, I hope you guys know what I'm talking about, during World War two Churchill gave his inspirational speech to the nation, the most memorable part is:
I have, myself, full confidence that if all do their duty, if nothing is neglected, and if the best arrangements are made, as they are being made, we shall prove ourselves once again able to defend our Island home, to ride out the storm of war, and to outlive the menace of tyranny, if necessary for years, if necessary alone. At any rate, that is what we are going to try to do. That is the resolve of His Majesty's Government-every man of them. That is the will of Parliament and the nation. The British Empire and the French Republic, linked together in their cause and in their need, will defend to the death their native soil, aiding each other like good comrades to the utmost of their strength. Even though large tracts of Europe and many old and famous States have fallen or may fall into the grip of the Gestapo and all the odious apparatus of Nazi rule, we shall not flag or fail. We shall go on to the end, we shall fight in France, we shall fight on the seas and oceans, we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our Island, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender, and even if, which I do not for a moment believe, this Island or a large part of it were subjugated and starving, then our Empire beyond the seas, armed and guarded by the British Fleet, would carry on the struggle, until, in God's good time, the New World, with all its power and might, steps forth to the rescue and the liberation of the old.

I have included that because the planet of this Roleplay is Rhodes, an ancient planet with a deep Sororitas heritage, as such, there is a heavy concentration of Sisters on the planet.
The population of the island hive city by the name of Dolonn have recently discovered a shrine to another God, one by the name of, well, God. They found there a copy of our modern day bible and have begun to mass-produce it.
The minute the Sororitas heard of this they prepared for war, an emissary was sent from Dolonn to persuade the other factions that this book was but a novel. They executed him on the spot for treason.
But due to the importance of the island city and its production facilities, the option of orbital bombardment was quickly ruled out, they would have to do this the hard way. The Sorotias and there Inquisitional rabble have already started preparations for a combined forces landing. The island city of Dolonn would have to act fast otherwise their small island home would be quickly overwhelmed

Ok, now onto the Roleplay.

We are going to be a squad of "Special Forces" (Or in other words, Stormtrooper equivalents.) Guardsmen that have been assigned a duty to destroy the main bunker that contains the plans and commanders of the landing.

Ok, here are the options

Weapons
All of you carry these.
Carapace armour
Krak and Frags
Laspistol
Close combat weapon (no power weapons or anything like that.)

Ok, you can then have (you can only have one of these.)
a Shotgun/lasgun/another pistol or close combat weapon.
Three of you may carry a Guardsman style special weapon (Demo charge, meltagun, Plasma gun, flamer, Plasma pistol, Power Weapon, Powerfist.)
One of you can be a tech-adpet of the mechanicus (The planets main production facility is on Dolonn.)
And one of you can be a medic
You can also have your own personal belongings (smokes, drugs, picture of your wife and kids.)

Ok, I want the usual description of your character.

Name: Daniel Igneous

Age: 39

Gender: Male

Appearance: Daniel is a tall slim bastard, at 6'8" he is rumoured to be as tall as a Space Marine out of armour, he is almost constantly hunching over adn his already broad figure is even more accented when he has to stoop to look someone in the eye. His Aqua coloured eyes can entrance many people and It is why his old regiment used to call him Romeo, if you ask one of Daniels old squadmates they will say that whenever they went into a bar for a drink all the girls would instantly drift towards Daniel and watch as he blew smoke from his hand-crafted pipe. Then he would leave them with a girl on each arm and not arrive back at barracks until around lunch the next day. He never spoke a word about them. his almost weak features seemed to draw the girls closer as any muscle Daniel had was accentuated by the lack of fat on his body, and the final nail in the coffin for the girls unsatisable thirst for him would be when he took off his helmet and shook his rich blonde hair.

Personality: Daniel is your natural smartarse, he questions orders and has even got into a barfight with a senior because he ordered him and his squad into the Meatgrinder instead of on a special mission. He laughs with his squad until his sides hurt and will always stand with his squad in an argument, though most of the time it is Daniel getting into them. He will lead his squad without fear, knowing that each man/woman will be able to pull his weight.

Background: Daniel comes from a poor family that lived in the country of Dolonn for many years. he lived off the land and often went off hiking for a week or two without his family worrying, Daniel was a rambler and they knew that no harm could come to him. When a recruitment drive was set up for the Imperial Guard Daniel didn't sign up, the prospect of being kept on a leash with a trigger happy commissar behind him scared the crap outta Daniel, but when he was in the bar and a fight broke out between a group of gangs and the Guardsmen on the recruitment drive Daniel threw himself into the breach and thanks to his trusty knife he killed the assailants and was offered a spot in a special branch of the Dolonn PDF, Colstand Park, a 40k version of MI6 if you will, he happily joined and found that it wasn't as hard as it was going to be, just a few weeks out in the harsh country of his hometown, camping with the beasts and walking with death daily, only Daniel and his squadmates made it out of the training camp alive, they were then split up into different regiments to act as sergeants while they organised a mission for them.
Daniel doesn't know much more about his past, a stray Bolt pistol shell from a commissar caught him in the side and he can't be bothered to re-call how that happened, all he knows is that the Commissar was found with a bayonet through his chest and a shell from his own pistol through his side.
As soon as Daniel could hold a gun again he was brought into the special mission squad, Daniel knows each of the squad members well and would die to keep his squad going.

Weapons: Daniel carries a laspistol in a jacket sheath and has a large grey trench coat over his normal fatigues, (Which are all Navy Blue.) and he wears his trademark slouch hat that shadows his face and makes him look almost eccentric, especially when paired with his hand crafted pipe and second pistol.
He also carries a sleek matte Black Shotgun that he calls Jimmy.

Ok, I'm letting nine people into this, maybe more on special request.
PM me if you want more info on anything.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Can I bagsy the medic? I'll get a background up later but I'm working on stuff for my own RP thread atm.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, sure


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

So, are we from the planet, or can we be from else where.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I want demo man, I'll fill my character in later


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

We're all from the same planet
Ok Emperorshand you get the demo man.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Name: Nicolai Levschenko ("Doctor Nick")

Age: 41

Gender: Male

Appearance: Doctor Nick is lightly built, standing a little over 5'10" with a wiry frame. He keeps his head completely shaved (to hide the fact that he has started going bald). His eyes are a deep chocolate brown, so dark that in poor light it looks as if he has no irises at all, just enormous pupils. The right side of his face is badly scarred (these scars actually continue all the way down his torso and his upper arm). In barracks, he wears a white coat over his armour to denote his role as a medic, although this is impractical in the field. Nevertheless, his armour has been modified to display the caduceas symbol of a medic rather than the imperial eagle - the enemy may not respect it, but it means he can easily be picked out by his comrades when they need him.

Personality: Doctor Nick never wanted to be a hero, but the Administratum on Dolonn desperately needed one and he now finds he is expected to live up to the image. The burns on his right side cause him constant pain, which he masks with a cocktail of stims and pain meds (but he can give it up any time he likes ... honest). He is also an inveterate gambler, and quite good at poker. He is generally well liked in the unit (everyone makes an extra effort to get on with the medic!), but really he just wants to go home, finish medical school and set up his own practise.

Background: Nicolai was born into a wealthy family - his father was a minor official in the administratum, and as a child he had the best of everything. He got good grades at school and was admitted to medical college - which put more of a drain on the family finances than he ever realised at the time. Three years into his training, his father died in a shuttle crash; his mother could no longer afford to support him and he had to drop out.
Still hoping to become a doctor, he signed up with the Imperial Guard as a Medic, planning to save enough to support his studies when his tour finished. The regiment was assigned to the siege of Blastok, and his 8 year tour of duty turned into fifteen years of gruelling trench warfare. In the last days of the siege, his squad was sheltering in a bombed out house on the outskirts of the city when it was hit by a melta strike. Without thinking, Nick pulled his comrades from the burning building one at a time, and somehow managed to get them all back to the Dolonnian lines. The Siege had been a massive drain on the Dolonnian people, and the Administratum desperately needed a propaganda coup - when he returned home, Nicolai found himself feted as a hero, and was awarded the Honorifica Imperialis.
Even then, he could not return to his studies - when he signed up for the guard, he had also signed up for an equal period as a reservist in the Dolonnian PDF. Over-stretched and under-manned, with medicae personnel in particularly short supply, his time in "reserve" has turned into another six years of active duty. Only another nine to go... 

Weapons: Nick carries his regulation laspistol and combat knife, but favours a non-standard auto-pistol. When asked why, he explains that wounds from solid slug rounds are easier to treat than las-burns - and given the choice, he would rather be shot with an autopistol himself! He also carries the team's medpack, which contains more drugs than you would expect, including some not normally seen outside of a field hospital. Nick never comments on how he keeps the pack so well supplied, but the regimental quartermaster is commonly known to be bad at bluffing!


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice, I like that.
Your in


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

dibs on mechanicus?


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah. I've always wanted to have a techy on a RP


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

what exactly should I put for my equipment anyway seeing as I probably wouldn't be using las-weaponry


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> what exactly should I put for my equipment anyway seeing as I probably wouldn't be using las-weaponry


What type of mechanicus figure are you going to be? A tech-priest or electro priest? A magos? And mechanicus guys use do las weapons.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

well I was planning to be a magos and they usually have weapons equipped to them via implants and they usually aren't las weaponry or atleast I've never heard of them ever using las-weapon


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry this took so long to put up, I had a report due Monday that I just started... procrastination FTW!

Name:Theophylaktos Gus

Age:29

Gender: Male

Personality: Theophylaktos hates people not being able to prounounce his name. Because of this, he is refered to as 'Gus'. The has joke that Gus is a wimp and can't take pain is true. Though he denies it, it is true. Gus can't handle getting hurt. Gus is a good soldier, he listens to orders and is fircley loyal.

Appearance:Gus wears full cameo clothing and will often paint his face, too. Gus has camo clothing for all types of terain. Urban, snow, wood, desert and night. Gus will wear gloves that match what ever camo he iswearing. Gus wears a boonie hat instead of the standard issue helmet. He wears this because the hat allows him to see better and not feel like a bobble head. Gus has knee and elbow pads so it doesn't hurt so much tor crawl and what not.
The only thing that doesn't match his camo is his sun glases, which he alsmost always wears (not at night). Gus's pistol is holestered low on his right hip. His knife is strapped to his left upper arm. Gus has short black hair. 

Background: Gus was raised in a small mountian village, far removed from civilation. In the mountians, the many small villages would fight for ownership of what few recourses there are. Because of often fighting, Gus learned how to shoot a gun at an early age. The mountain tribes used old stlye weapons, not advanced las weaponry. Gus still carries an 'old fasion' auto gun, even though it is highly modified. When Gus was thirteen, a war broke out between the tribes, a huge free-for-all erupted in the mountains. So big was this war that the Imperial Guard had to come and sort things out. While in the mountains, the Guard recruited kids into the regiment. Gus was one of them.
In the many years of being in the guard, Gus has ben sent on mainly special operations. He is used to operating in small fireteams and being alone behinde enemy lines for extended times. 

Weapons: Autogun with red-dot sight, sciencer, sling, folding stock and a bipod. Carapace armour, Krak and Frags, Autopistol with scilencer, combat knife. Pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice Anfo, your in.
And hippy, you can choose the equipment of your magos, just no super-awesome killy weapons


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Snowy said:


> Nice Anfo, your in.
> And hippy, you can choose the equipment of your magos, just no super-awesome killy weapons


ok expect my character some time today


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry this is late Snowy, jobs been real hectic lately. I'll edit any typo's and/or problems tommorrow, I'm falling alseep here

Name: Gringion Scaletta

Age: 43

Appearence: Scaletta looks like a young man, with somewhat smooth skin marked with scares from years of fighting. His hairs thick, his muscles large, and all in all looks like a strapping young man. He is missing a decent chunk from his left shoulder, a wound that still plagues him to this day.

Personality: This is the ugly side of Scaletta, for while he may look good he is a complete loath individual. He keeps to himself, hating most people he comes into contatc with. He's violent, no morals, and kills anyne that dare set a sevier challenge in front of him. He strives to be the Alpha male, the best, the #1. This obviously earned him alot of enemies, so he was often sent on dangerous missions, yet time and time again he survives. Because of this, he often expects respect from all those younger around him.

History: Again, becuase of who he is, Scaletta was often sent on the most dangerous missions there were. He lost most of his memeory after so much fighting and only remembers from his early days of boot camp onwards. He recently did some work wih explosives and has become quite the expert in there deployment and usage on the battlefield. Now he has been transfered to a new unit after he killed a man for calling him a coward; so his commanders hope he stays in this new unit; and away from them

Equiptment: Carapace armor with skull across it, frag gernades(with smile face tags:biggrin, Long Combat Knife, Las-gun, demo charges.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Name: Magos Peiriant

Age: 108

Appearance: Despite his age, like all disciples of Omissiah Magos' body is covered in implants, modifications, and replacements to "improve" his body. Among them are an eye replacement that can do multiple things such as bring up data and target objects for his weapons, an arm that extends into five mechandrites, his legs were replaced by a four legged pod that can climb on people, and finally a servo-harness.

Personality: Being a Magos he is montonous and doesn't show much human emotions.

History: Due to his age a years in the Mechanicum Magos doesn't remember his time before his service to Omissiah, but while in service Magos served on many planets before coming to Rhodes, and when the hive became traitorous Magos was sent to the Stormtroopers to help them break in to the hive.

Equipment: Red Robes, Servo-harness (Power Claw, Plasma gun, Welding unit, Servo-drill) Staff

hope thats ok


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I like them both, I like the four-legged thing too.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Snowy said:


> I like them both, I like the four-legged thing too.


I remembered reading it in the grey knight novels (I think)


----------



## Morrier (Sep 2, 2010)

*Name*: CPL Alec “Hawk Eye” Hughes

*Age*: 19

*Gender*: Male

*Personality*: Alec is a young man who does not relish in killing, but has quite a knack for it; something he is very modest about. Not quite the silent loner that most marksmen become, he merely finds it difficult to form bonds with people he knows will die on him, and vice versa. The most horrible thing for Alec is not dying, but to fail those that have placed faith in him and his abilities. When it comes to everyday conversations, most people get a fleeting smile and some pleasantries, as the boy tries to hide his discomfort. When on a mission, however, his voice comes clear and purposeful, becoming a tool of his command. Due to his age, many people call him kid, or do not give him respect due to his rank and station; off the mission, this rarely bothers him. However, if he is placed in a command position, he has been taught many ways of asserting control.

*Appearance*: Alec is a gangly youth, standing just under six feet tall, with a swimmer’s build from his military training. His stark black hair is kept trimmed handsome and smart, taking advantage of Special Forces’ leniency on appearance regulations. The boy bares a scar on his right cheek from a Commissar’s lash during basic training, the only mar to his young features. Alec’s dark blue eyes belay a kindness few expect from a military man; when in fatigues, he looks every bit like a recruiting poster. Eschewing the use of helmets and heavy armors, he instead wears a light but sturdy flak jacket, opting for a patrol cap and miniaturized vox-headset.

*Background*: Alec Hughes is the youngest of a line of PDF soldiers; a tradition that has carried on since Dolonn was founded. Born to a loving and supportive family, Alec was truly blessed with many gifts; a talented writer, a mind that devoured history, and a knack for military tactics that made his father proud. Yet beyond these higher thinking skills, nothing outshone his ability to fire a weapon. Even as a child with his father’s varmint rifle, he honed the act down to an art, and to his mind it was. There was little doubt of his lot in life; for certainly, one day, he would make a fine Officer.

Though cursed with an overly harsh Commissar in basic, he showed a particular type of courage(or foolishness) when refusing to name a comrade for a small infraction. This was met with a lash to his face that forever scarred, followed by a more vicious one upon his bare back. Alec may have scarred physically, but remained his own kind and bold self, something that caught the eye of a Special Forces recruiter. Ever willing to please, Alec excepted an accelerated Basic, before advancing directly into the Special Forces. There he made his mark, graduating as Hawk Eye, which would become his nom de guerre. 

Alec has served most of his time in the Storm Troopers as a liaison to the local Arbites force, providing training and support to their Special Weapons and Tactics squads. Only a few months ago had he been called back to train extensively with his team, as the leadership long since saw this war coming. Though young, his skills and ability to follow orders without question made him an invaluable asset to the team. Only time will tell if his kind soul will endure this war… 

*Weapons*: A Rhodes-Pattern Long-Las(Sniper Rifle), Silenced Auto-Pistol, and Combat Knife(Heirloom)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Hmm, the age is my one gripe about it, we're the best that the hive has to offer, could you touch the age up to around 19.
Oh, and we're not Stormtroopers, we're the equivalent of them.
Still trying to think of a name for them.
Otherwise, welcome.


----------



## Morrier (Sep 2, 2010)

Fixed age and went with Special Forces. Maybe we should go with some play on Special Air Service?


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I was actually playing with a Scotland Yard principle, the name of the place where we work for is a jumbled up Scotland.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok, The action thread for this roleplay is about to go up.


----------

